# Squirrel cage mixer



## sudbubblez (May 16, 2012)

I've been using this with my drill to stir soap instead of the spackler attachement. I think its amazing.  The smaller one is suitable for 1qt batches of soap.  I believe Herbaria uses this kind of mixer; they have videos on youtube of their soapmaking process showing the mixer in action.

http://squirrelmixer.com/Browse-Products-Mixers


----------



## LadyM (May 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sudbubblez (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to retract this recommendation.  I had great results with this mixer and no visible reactions with its metal and the soap batter for dozens of batches.  I then got lazy one night and instead of cleaning all my equipment right away, i left the mixer in the sink all night covered in the raw soap batter.  It reacted with the metal.  The finish came off where the soap was in contact exposing whatever metal is underneath... a metal that is not stainless steel.  I have composed an email to Homax, with pictures, about this because the site says it can be used for making soap.  I like the way it works and am going to try to salvage it by coating the metal in acrylic.


----------



## marghewitt (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought one for my husband who has an apiary and he just loves it for mixing bee food in 5 gallon buckets.


----------

